# 1.8T Cylinder Head rebuild.



## Beebz1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Question ... I live in South Eastern Massachusetts. And need to get a 1.8T cylinder head repaired. Any shop recommendation. In Mass or RI area. Thanks.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm certainly, not from your area but APTuning isn't terribly far away. Maybe, give them a call and see if they have some shops they work with? 

APTuning.com

There seems to be quite a few vw shops in your state; maybe they can help? 

https://www.google.com/#q=vw+motor+...3008,-71302603,24350&tbm=lcl&tbs=lf:1,lf_ui:2

A used head; could be a cheaper option and there are quite a few vendors, selling advance exchange remanufactured head in the $300-$500 range online and on places like ebay. With many of these vendors; it is hard to know the quality of the work; until you get the remanufactured head, in your hands. 

https://www.google.com/#q=vw+audi+1.8T+remanufactured+head


----------



## Beebz1 (Aug 24, 2016)

. I'll have to check into that. I'll swing by a salvage yard today.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Even if you get a used head; I would have a machine shop, fully check it out for: straightness (shave if needed), pressure tested/check for cracks, check the valve seats for wear, check valve guides for wear and replace the valve seals.


----------

